# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 02/2016 by Tajci66

## Tajci66

Evo cure novog odbrojavanja. Nek donese puno plusica i zivih i zdravih bebica  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Cestitam Tajci! Skolski i dosadno do kraja!!!!

----------


## Ives000

Čestitam na odbrojavanju.. da sve prodje školski. Mazi bušu i samo hrabro: *
 :pivo:

----------


## nivesa

Ives pp  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Tajci draga, čestitam ti na odbrojavanju, i zelim lijepu i laganu trudnoću i puno veselja  :Smile:  donesi nama sreću hehehe

----------


## MAMI 2

Tajči želim ti da uživaš u svojoj trudnoći!

Neka bude plodno!

----------


## Romeo85

Tajci, sretno do kraja, mazi mrvicu i uzivaj  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala vam cure moje  :Smile:  ja vama zelim da sto prije ugledate svoje plusice  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Konacno smo docekali novo odbrojavanje!!

----------


## Limeta

Tajciiiiiii cestitammmmmmm!!!
Jeeee konacno novo odbrojavanje!!!

----------


## Ives000

Cuke keksajte se više da što prije otvorimo novo   :Grin:

----------


## Tanita14

*Tajči*, čestitam na srčeku i na novom odbrojavanju! Jupiiii! Uživaj u svakoj sekundi, mazi bušu i bacaj tu trudničku prašinu po nama :D

Ajmo sad,val neka krene!

----------


## nivesa

Tanita Mami i Ives slike su vam u inboxu

----------


## Tanita14

> Tanita Mami i Ives slike su vam u inboxu



Nivesa, uspjela iz kreveta.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

OOO...NOVO ODBROJAVANJE!!
bilo je i vrijeme, nakon 29 stranica

neka cim prije bude novo otvoreno

ciji je ovo test? nivesa tvoj?

----------


## Ives000

> Nivesa, uspjela iz kreveta.


Draga ne znam jel znaš..ali slike se ne smiju direkt učitavati na forum..samo link slike je dozvoljen.. 
Registriraj se na neke stranice gdje mozes učitati slike pa samo kopiraj link vamo  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

Uuuuupss. Nisam znala. Kaj sad?

----------


## nivesa

> OOO...NOVO ODBROJAVANJE!!
> bilo je i vrijeme, nakon 29 stranica
> 
> neka cim prije bude novo otvoreno
> 
> ciji je ovo test? nivesa tvoj?


Moj da...jel vidi tko jos crticu??? Il sam ja luda?

----------


## nivesa

Ivesa i kaj sad??? 
Jel se moze obrisat?? Da ne nadrapa zbog mene!!

----------


## Ives000

> Uuuuupss. Nisam znala. Kaj sad?


Hahah  :Laughing:  Nikaj..  :lool:  nisi znala. Eto sad znaš  :Grin:  ..nadam se da ti adminke neće zamjerti ipak nisi znala.  :Wink:

----------


## Tanita14

Nivesa, samo neka je plus, kaznu cu stoicki podnjeti  :Smile:  Ja vise ne mogu editirati, a stvarno nisam znala da moram linkat. To ni ne znam kako, ali bu me Ives naucila.

----------


## nivesa

Joj Tanita sorry fakat!
Ives daj ti linkaj onda

----------


## Tanita14

Ma, sve ok. Curke, spat idem. Laku noc vam zelim  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Eto curke.. odete ovdje : https://secure.photobucket.com/register
I registrirate se, te nakon toga učitate tamo željenu sliku, zatim je samo ovdje linkate..i onda je i mi vidimo. I to je to. 
Odo i ja u krepe.  :Bye:  
Laku noć svima.  :spava:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

nivesa..ja necu nista komentirati
 :Cool: 

zelim ti najveci plus

----------


## nivesa

http://s28.photobucket.com/user/Nive...g.html?filters[user]=139072440&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

----------


## nivesa

Jutro cure. Valjda sam uspjela  :Smile: 
Idem si vazno to instalirat kad ono imam photobucket vec par god. Ahhahaaha senilna sam skroz  :Wink:

----------


## zola

tajci cestitam na odbrojavanju,zelim ti da mirno uzivas u trudnoci! 

nivesa,od kada je taj test,jucer?ja ne vidim bas crtu ali gledam preko mobitela pa mi je slika nekako mala.hoces piskiti ponovno?

----------


## nivesa

Zola uzimam si slobodno par dana pa cemo vidjeti...
Nema smisla cini mi se...
Vjerujem da je do sada trebala vec dobro potamnit tako da...nekako sam uvjerenija u jos jednu biokem.nego ista drugo

----------


## Anka91

Jutro. Evo ja kuham kavicu na novom odrojavanju. Ko je za neka se posluzi!! Saljem puno pusa svima

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Anka hvala na kavi!

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala na kavici... Jučer sam se tuširala i spricnula si gel za tuširanje ravno u oko... Jao sto je bolilo i peklo, jos uvijek ne gledam na to oko... Tako da je dan divno počeo i bas mi kava treba  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

Jutro! Anka, hvala na kavici. Sad delati  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

i ja pijem kavicu, skuhala mi je mama 
ajme koji super osjecaj

muz u njemackoj, pa mi uzivamo
odvela starijeg u skolu, mladji spava...mir i tisina

meni danas 40.dc
simptoma nikakvih, ali nikada ih nisam ni imala
cekam...

----------


## Cheerilee

Tajči, čestitam  :Wink: 
Urednu i mirnu trudnoću želim  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Vjerujem u bolje sutra jel bi uskoro mogo past neki testic??

----------


## Cheerilee

Nivesa - meni javlja error na ovaj link....


Meni danas 25dc, stigli francuzi, spremni čekaju.... Rekla sam a ovaj mjesec neću test raditi prije očekivane, pošto je ciklus kratki (28dana)... 
Kad su bili ciklusi oko 33-37 dana dugo mi je bilo čekati pa sam uvijek radila par dana ranije... 
Sise i dalje bolne, ali ostalih simptoma pms-a nema  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> Vjerujem u bolje sutra jel bi uskoro mogo past neki testic??


mislila sam ovaj vikend, ali nisam jos 100%

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

meni cice nikada nisu bolne, vjerojatno sad i ne mogu biti bolne posto su pune mlijeka
 :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Jutro cure!!!
*Nivesa* cini mi se da vidim crticu ali pokusaj na sliku staviti onaj efekat ni sama ne znam kako se zove ali vidjela sam da cure to rade da bi se vidjelo ima li crtice!!! Zelim ti od srca da to bude toooooooooooo
Ja sam jutros bila na folikulometriji i totalno sam zbunjena!! Naime, endometrijl 8mm i imam dva vodeća folikula na oba jajnika DO 16mm LO 15 mm. Kaze gin da se to obicno desava kad ide stimulacija, a kod mene je bez stimulacije... E sad recite, jel to dobro ili lose??  :Shock: 
Uglavnom za vikend rando i u ponedjeljak prije puta opet folikulometrija..

----------


## Malaguena

*Limeta* to je super!!! Imaš dva folikula, možda bude dvostruka ovulacija i dvostruka šansa. Sretno!!

*Tajci66*  Čestitam!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

*Tajcicaaaaaaa* kak mi je drago zbog tebe. Nek mi tvoje odbrojavanje donese srecu!
Sva se rastopim kad cujem da srceko kuca i kak mrvica mala raste.
Za kolko je manja trudnoca? Mislim kolko dana on onog famoznog 1dc (ak to tak ide)
Kak se ti osjecas?

----------


## LadyB

Tajci čestitke na srceku  :Wink:  lijepo je vidjet novo odbrojavanje i neka donese što prije nekome sreću

Nivesa gledam ovaj test na linku i iskreno ne znam jel vidim ili ne vidim...nekako mi se čini da sam bolje vidjela na onoj slici iz prethodnog odbrojavanja..ali svakako držim fige da bukne i zdeblja se!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nivesa ak slikas s mobom slikaj u negativu. Ne moras ni cijeli test slikaj samo izbliza crte!

 :fige:

----------


## Tajci66

Cure puno vam hvala svima  :grouphug:  Sipam punu kantu trudnicke prasine po vama  :Joggler:  (recimo da to tako izgleda  :Smile:  )
Jagodice doktorica je rekla da sam 7 - 3 dana, valjda je to 6+3 pretpostavljam. / tjedana -3 dana bi bilo 6+3 po mom, nek me ispravi neko od iskusnijih cura. Osjecam se umorno i pospano i mucnine me lagano muce, posebno kad sam gladna. Ostalo je sve ok  :Smile: 
Limeta ne kuzim se bas u te stvari, al nadam se da je to sve super i da ce bit blizanci  :Smile: 
Nivesa ja ju i vidim i ne vidim, meni se isto bolje vidjela na onom prethodnom testu
Vjerujem u bolje sutra neka bude plusic 
Cheerilee tebi isto zelim plusic
MonaLI sigurno je grozan osjecaj, nadam se da je danas oko bolje.
Ives kak si ti?

----------


## Ives000

Eto kokić.. ja ti stavila test u negativ..ali ja pak ovdje nevidim ništ...
http://s1053.photobucket.com/user/iv...g.html?filters[user]=144646945&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

Ali neka te to ne baca u bed.. u  inboxu sam ti
sve rekla.. samo glavu gore i u nove pobjede koračamo. 
Kako lady kaže..možda se još zadebljaju.   :Kiss: 

Tajči danas sam ja opet u punom elementu.. Čista Pozitiva  :Grin:   i pripremam se sutra za folikulometriju ..ma da mislim da od mojih folikula niš ne bude ovaj mj. 


Limeta...pa to je super (možda budu blizančeki ili trojke)  :Klap:

----------


## Zenii

Tajci, cestitke na odbrojavanju i nek je sretno i skolski do kraja!

Nivesa, saljem ti virtualni zagrljaj i nadam se da ce crtica poceti tamniti i da nije opet biokem.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 18.2.2016.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





(Ne)čekalice:  




vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc 
malaguena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc





Odbrojavalice: 


Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
tanita14 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc 
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc


*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

*Mona* kak oko?  :Grin: 
*Ives* volim cuti da si se raspolozila, teraj pozitivu! Drzim fige za sutra, zasluzujes da ti sve ide na ruku  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

> .
> 
> 
> Meni danas 25dc, stigli francuzi, spremni čekaju....


Draga po listama koje vodim,  tebi je danas 24dc. Ako je nešto krivo napisano provjeri si pa da ti ispravim sutra  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

*Tanita*... da od noćas su me počele bradavice žariti .. i sad me onako štrecnu tokom dana. Ujutro me čak i muka prala (ali to sam pripisala nervozi pred pregled)  
Ni meni više ništ nije jasno.. lijevi jajnik me rastura.. a ovulacija bila na desnom  :facepalm: sva sam smrdana. 

Brzo ću ti ja vratiti euforiju xD si sama rekla da kod tebe nakon 8dpo bude zatišje  :lool:  Molim lijepo  :Wink:  


*MonaLi* ni meni nisu dobro sjeli prošli puta, ali bar znaš da djeluju. Pij puno jogurta i probiotika.. bit će ti bolje

----------


## nivesa

Dolazim u napast da popisam taj jeedan test koji imam doma

----------


## Ives000

Nivesa  pišaj!!!!!! Odma!!!!!! I ja bi da mogu hahaha

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~**~~~~~~~**~
**Lista za:* *22**.3.2016.* :Preskace uze: *
**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~*
*

**
**(Ne)čekalice:*  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever: 


*monaLi**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
tanita14 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Ninci~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**5.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~ 5.dc
*

----------


## nivesa

Ahahahahahha mislim i nema nekog smisla s obzirom na dc i nis od simptoma. Al muci me taj jedan test....

----------


## Ives000

Nivesa... već si ionako donjela odluku... pišaj!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

Jesi piškila... ???  :Raspa:  :Coffee:

----------


## Tanita14

*Mona*, ja sa sjećam samo tog teškog sjedanja na želudac, za glavobolju ne znam, ali moguće je. Kod gljivica je većinom iscjedak onak, sirast. Bijeli, kao s nekim točkicama.  

*Goničice piškilica*, kaj čekaš?!  :Storma s bičem: 

*Ives*, treba jednostavno prespavati TWW razdoblje  :spava:

----------


## nivesa

Ma naravno da jesam haha
Nema nis

----------


## MAMI 2

Joj vi ste meni super, nikad nemam test doma. Danas sam mislila kupit i nije bilo onog koji hoću i odustanem, eto nije bilo suđeno.

----------


## Ives000

*Tanta*..prespavati.. da!!! Odo ja bojat svoju bojanku pametnije mi je.. haha!!!

----------


## nivesa

Kaj spavati??? Pisaj!

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - Kaj smijem piti jogurt? Rekla mi je gin da ne pijem i ne jedem mliječne proizvode? Hmm
Hoću i ja tu bojanku, sta si rekla di si kupila? 

Nivesa - šteta, ima jos vremena za jedan pišanac za koji dan, ti imas duge cikluse jelda?

Ajde cure pisajte... Razveselite me  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*MonaLi* od malo jogurta ti neće ništa biti.. ja sam pila sve mliječne proizvode..jedino nisam jela slatko. 
A bojanku sam si kupila u tisak mediji 79kn od profila. 
Imaš puno na izbor.. i meni su melem za mozak i moždane vijuge.  :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

Mona moji ciklusi su bez ikakvog reda i rasporeda. Al sad mi je lakse kad sam.taj test maknula sa grbace  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Koliko čekate trakice s neta?

----------


## Tanita14

Dva do cetiri tjedna.

----------


## Ives000

Ja sam svoje dobila u roku od 10dana

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives daj link. Molim te

----------


## MAMI 2

Monali i meni negdje zvoni da mlječno nije ok s tim tabletama ali sam 99% sigurna da mi je gin kad sam ih pila rekao da pijem s jogurtom jer teško sjedaju na želudac i ja sam ih tak pila. Pojma nemsm.

----------


## Ives000

Mami evo..http://m.ebay.com/itm/One-Step-50-OV...387?nav=SEARCH

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kava je skuhana.
Ives piši 1dc.

----------


## nivesa

Mamai j***m mu .
A bas mi je zao.

----------


## Cheerilee

Kod mene minus! Jutros nisam zaboravila al radila sam test koji nihe bas osjetljivi, tak da sutra ponavljam....

----------


## Limeta

Jutro cure!!!
Mami zao mi je zbog vjestice...
Ives  :Smile:  tvoji simptomi zvuce obecavajuce!!!
Imam jedno pitanje - jel koja od vas koristila Femisan A kapi??? Navodno su protiv cista i mioma, te reguliraju ciklus?? Evo nakon 2 potrosene bocice, na pregledu mi je konstatiran miom (cak sam procitala na forumima da se nekim curama pojavili miomi poslije koristenja  :Evil or Very Mad: ), ali mi se ciklus popravio..evo danas 14 dc i sluz je prisutna vec danima, a jucer nisam bila sigurna jel lh bila pozitivna ali smo ipak pokrili jucerasnji dan  :Smile:  pa cu danas opet vidjeti kakva ce biti lh... a inace mi je u zadnje vrijeme ovulacija tek 19,20dc..

----------


## Ninci

Jutro svima!  :Bye:  :Coffee: 

da se malo javim.. prekjucer me je po noci toliko bolio trbuh u predjelu jajnika, da sam jucer pol dana provela guglajuci informaciju kada nastupa implantacija... po mojem brojanju je od O proslo nekih 6-7 dana, pa ne znam da li je to prerano i da li je moguce.. al nekak se nadam.  :Smile:  vec sam si umislila pol simptoma, hahahaha, koliko je mozak luda stvar. tak da se samo nadam da nece biti nikakvih iznenadjenja u vidu M. 

drzim fige svim cekalicama  :fige:  i radne akcije sto prije svim trudilicama  :grouphug:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Samo da kazem dobro jutro!

Mami zao mi je zbog M


Ives, drzim fige!

Tanita, nije od iza nego sprijeda, al vise nema znaci cistila se. Self clean cuca!

Mona, drzi se! Ja sam cula da uz svaki antibiotik dobro pit jogurte...

Ninci, sretno!

----------


## Ives000

*Jutro ekipica*  :Coffee:  *!!!

Mami* baš mi je žao. Gledam sada listu i vidim da bi ti danas bio 28dc.. i sad si malo vrtim.. 
i zbilja se ne sjećam kad si zadnji put imala takav ciklus. Milsim da stvari idu na bolje  
ne daj se . Lijepo si sad naruči te trakice i poprarti si sad ovaj ciklus i u akciju, grlim :love2

*Cheerilee*, držim  :fige:  za testić !!!

*Limetai* ma joj... sve me strah i mislit  :drama:  
Ja sam pila*Femisan A kapi*, 6mj i meni nije pomoglo za PCOS samo mi je malo ublažilo simptome, i nisam
imala više onako bolne menstruacije. Dok su mojoj prijateljici u dva ciklusa totalno osušile endometrijozu i ostala je odmah trudna.. evo sad
se doma bori sa svojim malim čupavcem.. Probaj, ako imaš mogučnosti.. malo jesu skuplje ali ako pomognu i tebi ..vrijedilo je svake pare. 

*Ninci* ti ih možda ni ne umišljaš s obzirom da si 6-7dpo, ja sam 4dpo pa imam 100 simptoma  :Laughing: 

*Jagodice* hvala ti! I ja tebi  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~**~~~~~~~**~
**Lista za:* *23**.3.2016.* :Preskace uze: *
**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~*
*

**
**(Ne)čekalice:*  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever: 



*monaLi**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
tanita14 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc




Odbrojavalice: 



jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Ninci~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~ 6.dc
**mami2 * *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**1.dc*

----------


## Tanita14

Ola, curke!


*Ninci*, naravno da je moguće, često sam čitala da su cure baš tu impl. bol osjetile tijekom noći, pa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je i kod tebe tako. 

*Mami*, žao mi je draga, baš sam se ponadala.

*Limeta*, nisam pila te, pila sam Evine i unormalile su mi cikluse. E, sad, jesu li kapi povezane s miomom, nemam pojma. Lovi tamo O i za 14 dana plus na sunce  :Smile: 

Sve vrvi simptomima, kod mene ništa; kao da sam poslije M, a 6dpo sam. Ni cice se još nisu napuhale.

----------


## Tanita14

I da, upravo popih zadnji antibiotik, tak da se nadam da će se napokon ove gljive prestati množit.Sinoć krenula sa vaginaletama, čini mi se da mi je danas malo bolje.

----------


## MAMI 2

Hvala curke!
Ciklusi mi se popravili od kad pijem ulje noćurka, iako ga pijem samo na početku ciklusa do O, e sad je utjevalo to nemam pojma al jedino je to novo zadnjih 2 ciklusa.

----------


## Ives000

*Mami* sigurna sam da ti je to do kapi. Samo tako nastavi. 

Ništa ekipa.. od delat. Tipkamo se kasnije.  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Mami inbox pogledaj

----------


## nivesa

Tanita inbox ti je pun. Moras obrisat poruke

----------


## Narancica000

Nema me jedan dan, vec hrrrrpa poruka  :Smile:  
Jel me moze netko prosvijetliti - naime, piskim lh trakice od 5dc od kad mi je prestala M, i sve za sad imaju jeeeedva vidljivu svijetlu tanku liniju,samo pod odredenim kutem. Jel to normalno? Kad mogu ocekivat da pocnu tamniti? I da, neznam kad ce mi O, jer su mi ciklusi zbrkani zadnja 2 mj.

----------


## nivesa

Imas pcos??

----------


## Ives000

Kod pcosa hoće uvijek biti ta tanka crtica.. ali i kod nekih testova opčenito. Počinju tamniti dan, dva prije "o" barem kod mene. 

Eto ja na terenu.. kiša pljušti i baš sam si sva bljak!!!Ko i vrijeme

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja ne znam ni da imam inbox haha!
Kakva je to bol kod implantacije? Ja sam u pon zabiljezila jaku bol, ko ono kad tek procurim pa me rasturi. Trajalo par sec i sve mi slinu u usta potjeralo! *Ninci* kak je kod tebe bilo?

----------


## Tanita14

Opa, ovdje trudnica vise no po bolnicama  :Smile: 

Meni se danas neeeeedaaaa raditi. Jel to simptom?! :D

----------


## Narancica000

Nemam pcos. Valjda ce pocet pred O. Prvi put radim lh testice pa budemo vidli.

----------


## Limeta

> Nemam pcos. Valjda ce pocet pred O. Prvi put radim lh testice pa budemo vidli.


Narancica vremenom naucis kad otprilike  da krenes s trakicama..ja uradim jednu i ako je skrooooz svijetla crtica onda preskocim 2 dana pa opet radim i onda svaki dan dok ne uhvatim pik!! i onda nastavljam dok  ne podje slabiti crtica, obicno vec slijedeci dan..
ali sve opet  zavisi kad ti je ovulacija, uglavnom kreni s trakicama bar 2-3 dana prije ocekivane ovulacije 
Evo ja danas radim opet i ocekujem da je danas dan D  :Cool:  a za mm svaki dan spremam drugi outfit malo se trudimo da na razne nacine stimulisemo njegove spermice hahah  :alexis:

----------


## Narancica000

*Limeta* ja sam se opskrbila trakicama pa mogu svaki dan piskit. Po uputama cura radim oko podne, to mi uglavnom bude 2 jutarnji urin, par sati razmaka od prvog. Negdje sam cula da neke zene stalno imaju svijetlu crticu pa onda pred O jace potamne, pa me cudi zasto se moja skoro pa ni ne vidi...
A za svaki slucaj pokrivamo svaki dan, nadam se da ce MM izdrzati haha, za sad je dobro... isto tako, outfit mjenjamo, mjesto, vrijeme radnje i ostale poze. :Laughing:  Ovaj ciklus smo si posebno dali truda. Nadam se da cemo sve drzati do Bozica mali mirisni smotuljak u rukama  :Saint:

----------


## nivesa

Curke da li koristite digitalne testove? Ako da koje?

----------


## MAMI 2

> Opa, ovdje trudnica vise no po bolnicama 
> 
> Meni se danas neeeeedaaaa raditi. Jel to simptom?! :D


To ti je prvi i jedan od sigurnijih simptoma. Jedino što je mene ovaj mjesec zezno da ne kažem sj...,

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Meni se ne da gledat pogotovo popodne! Doduse kod mene je to simptom skidanja s kofeina!
Nekaj me pika nutra (u mjehuru) nije valjda da sam opet mjehur nahladila! Jaoooo samo to ne!

----------


## Ives000

Ajme koliko nas se skupilo na hrpu.. jao još samo da nam svima upali pa da razveselimo ovu listu rozim stupićima  :Bouncing:  :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## MonaLi

Da... Ja cu onda ovdje biti kao u seriji "the last man on earth". Sama cu si pisati dane na listi i to sve. Hahah 
Ajde držim vam figeeee... Bar 2 plusa ovaj mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Ajde MonLi sad kad kreneš ne budeš ni ti dugo čekala.   :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja si vec vrtim film kak bi bilo lijepo u petak piskiti pozizivan testic, pa za Uskrs za rucak objaviti onim najblizima!

----------


## MAMI 2

Ma mene i jučer i danas, malo vrijeme, malo pms puno stres na poslu, dosta mi je svega.

----------


## *sunshine*

> Nadam se da će ovo ostati daleko iza nas, a mi idemo dalje... 
> i nek se ljuti tko god hoće. Nikoga ne diramo, gledamo svoja posla, imamo svoje brige koje nas svakodnevno more,
> i lakše je kada podijelimo jedne s drugima. Nismo nikada nikom branile da nam se pridruži, veselimo se svakoj novoj dobronamjernoj trudilici 
> koja nam se želi pridružiti. Curke moje, vi ste sve rekle, ja zbilja više nema što dodati..  bitno je da mi imamo jedna drugu ovdje,
> a onda je sve puno lakše.


Pozdrav cure, evo da se i ja javim, s tim da napominjem da mi nije nikakva namjera 
pokrenuti ponovnu svađu ili bilo sto slicno , samo zelim reci par stvari.
Vidim da je bilo 'svađe' prije par dana zbog mog postavljenog pitanja ...
Svojim pitanjem mi nije bila namjera nikoga ismijavati niti bilo sto slicno ,
kao sto je ako se ne varam, nivesa, rekla - to pitanje se vec masu puta postavljalo
iz odbrojavanja u odbrojavanje, ja se nisam mogla sjetiti 'procedure' pa rekoh ajde da pitam 
cure za proceduru, s obzirom da smo nedavno ugledali jedan + , pa reko ajde vidim da
su mnoge cure isprobavale taj test pa ajde da probam i ja, zasto ne?!

Ives, tebi se ispricavam, tebe su neke cure napale bez razloga, ti nisi ovdje nikakav krivac,
kriva sam ja tj to moje postavljeno pitanje , i hvala ti na odgovoru na moje pitanje ....  :grouphug: 

Eto, morala sam to izbacit iz sebe tih par recenica, nisam mogla sutit ...   :Embarassed:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - da, cicke me bole već duže od tjedan dana... nisam mogla spavati koliko su bolile, a još čekam... Počela sam stavljati i vaginalete da ne gubim vrijeme i drago mi je da jesam, već 3.stavljam a ove se smiju nastaviti stavljati i kad dođe M. I sva sreća da sam riješila terapiju za U, daj zamisli da sam čekala M, pa ubila bi se sad.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mami - hvala na kavici  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*Sunshine*, ma sve je ok  :Kiss:  
Nisi ni ti ništa loše napravila, postavila si pitanje i dobila si na njega odgovor, na tome jetrebalo i ostati..
sve drugo nije vrijedno rasprave.  Idemo dalje. 
Sječam te se s starijih odbrojavanja, kako si? Predpostavljam da se izborila za bebicu   :Smile:  

*MonaLi* mene nikada ne bole cicke dok cekam m, ali sad su me rasturale od duphastona. Nadam se da m stiže!!!!Napokon!
I dobro kažeš, sva sreća da si popila terapiju..  :Naklon:  Al eto tko bi znao da će toliko gnjavit!!!!

----------


## *sunshine*

> *Sunshine*, ma sve je ok  
> Nisi ni ti ništa loše napravila, postavila si pitanje i dobila si na njega odgovor, na tome jetrebalo i ostati..
> sve drugo nije vrijedno rasprave.  Idemo dalje. 
> Sječam te se s starijih odbrojavanja, kako si? Predpostavljam da se izborila za bebicu


Da, uspjeli smo, kako? ne znam ni sama  :Grin: 
Prosle godine obavljali pretrage razno razne, svi nalazi uredni, krenuli na konzultacije za mpo,
i dosla sam u fazu gdje sam trebala prikupiti jos neke papire da bi mogli dogovoriti termin za postupak ,
i na tome je bilo i ostalo,  sa strane dosli neki drugi problemi tako da eto, nikako prikupiti te zadnje papire i krenuti dalje ...

U prvom mj ove godine m kasni i to dosta, odlazim kod gina, pregledava me ultrazvucno, nema nicega, ostalo sve ok, salje me vadit betu.
Beta negativna, dobivam duphaston i nakon 7 dana dobim.
Drugi mj, m dolazi na vrijeme, sve uredno.
Treci mj, opet cekam m, nista i nista, rekoh test necu radit (vec u glavi znam da nisam t) , a grudi bole za poludit
ko i svaki put pred m i mislim si kako cu ubrzo dobit ali nista. Opet ja kod gina, ako treba da opet dobim duphaston, mislim si ocito se opet nesto
'poseremetilo', sjedam za stol,gin me ultrazvucno pregledava i kaze: Trudna si !  :Klap: 

Suprug bas bio na go u to vrijeme u drugom mj bas kada su bili plodni dani i eto ... ne znam ni sama sto vise reci ....
Inace u posljednje vrijeme bas i nisam bila pratila kada su mi plodni dani itd, pokusavala sam se sto vise opustit i ne razmisljat o tome ...
Mozda u toj cijeloj prici ima i utjecaja duphastona , citala sam po netu da je dosta zena nakon te terapije ostalo trudno, a sad, jel je il nije , neznam ..
Polako ali sigurno ulazimo u 10 tt , srceko nam kuca,  28.4. sljedeca kontrola , do tada jos moram na vađenje krvi (secer, zeljezo) i urin .  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Da, uspjeli smo, kako? ne znam ni sama 
> Prosle godine obavljali pretrage razno razne, svi nalazi uredni, krenuli na konzultacije za mpo,
> i dosla sam u fazu gdje sam trebala prikupiti jos neke papire da bi mogli dogovoriti termin za postupak ,
> i na tome je bilo i ostalo,  sa strane dosli neki drugi problemi tako da eto, nikako prikupiti te zadnje papire i krenuti dalje ...
> 
> U prvom mj ove godine m kasni i to dosta, odlazim kod gina, pregledava me ultrazvucno, nema nicega, ostalo sve ok, salje me vadit betu.
> Beta negativna, dobivam duphaston i nakon 7 dana dobim.
> Drugi mj, m dolazi na vrijeme, sve uredno.
> Treci mj, opet cekam m, nista i nista, rekoh test necu radit (vec u glavi znam da nisam t) , a grudi bole za poludit
> ...


Koja lijepa priča!!!!Jako mi je drago da ste uspjeli! Eto i to baš kad se čovjek najmanje nada  :Smile:  Hvala Bogu!

Eto sad polako, dan po dan. I brzo će bebica u ruke. Sad ćeš već moći vidjeti bebicu kako bezbrižno plivucka u buši  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## *sunshine*

Hvala draga !! 
A kako si ti? 
Ne pisem bas cesto po forumu, vise vas pratim nego sto pisem..
Vidim u tvom potpisu da ste izgubili bebicu? Iskreno mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Ives000

> Hvala draga !! 
> A kako si ti? 
> Ne pisem bas cesto po forumu, vise vas pratim nego sto pisem..
> Vidim u tvom potpisu da ste izgubili bebicu? Iskreno mi je zao


Na žalost, izgubili smo našu curicu..  :Sad: 
Od tada  živim, dan po dan. vjerujući da će nekako biti lakše kako vrijeme prolazi. 
 Uz curke ovdje puno se lakše nosim sa svime.  :grouphug: 
Sad sam pred novim pokušajem pa sam u iščekivanju i veseli me nova nada .

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sunshine divno mi je procitati tvoju pricu. Znaci treba muza na godisnji poslat ha?  :Smile: 

Mozda je vec proslo vrijeme cestitarenja ali ja ti od srca cestitam i zelim ugodnu i urednu trudnocu!

Mona, sori kaj potezem ovo pitanje ali ne mogu si pomoci. Mozda sam i nesto u vezi tebe propustila pa sam neupucena. Ali...kad si zadnje radila testic?

----------


## Ives000

Gdje nam je nestala Ninci ???  :Confused: 
Ako se ne varam ovaj tj je uzv  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

Haha jagodice drago mi je da je jos netko pita, da nisam samo ja. I ja navijam za Monu i testic i iznenadjenje :D

----------


## MonaLi

> Mona, sori kaj potezem ovo pitanje ali ne mogu si pomoci. Mozda sam i nesto u vezi tebe propustila pa sam neupucena. Ali...kad si zadnje radila testic?


hehe baš sam i ja to danas gledala na aplikaciji, zadnji test je pao oko 40dc, a danas mi je 66dc, s tim da ne znam više kad je bio zadnji odnos... prije sto godina zbog terapije.
A ne znam danima me dole reže, valjda će bit kroz koji dan  :Rolling Eyes: 

*xavii* - hahaha zar i ti? meni to opće nije palo na pamet, šanse su toliko malene da ih gotovo ni nema :D

Nema veze, do tada živim vaše živote  :Smile: 

*Sunshine* - pdličma priča... nadam se da će tako biti i samnom :D

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Xavii pa di si ti kaj ima kod tebe? 
Ja navijam za nju jos prije nego kaj ke uzela one mengo-pokretacke tablete!

Joj danas sam vas se sjetila jer mi je pesica njusila cice, i nasmijala jer mi je 18dc hahaha. Dobro da nije malo kasniji datum!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Niveeeeees! Nateraj Monu da pisa!! Pa makar i po kolegama!!  :lool:

----------


## MonaLi

hahahaha Jagodice, dobar ti je naziv za tablete  :Laughing: 
Ma nebi rekla da ima nade za mene curke, ja i ovulacija nismo prijateljice  :balon:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma nada umire zadnja. Mislim ne zelim te sad bezveze nabrijavati ali teoretski ak je bila kasna O oko 23dc a testic bio recimo 38dc to ti je 15dpo i nebi bilo tolko nevjerojatno da jos nije pokazivalo.

Mona, ak nis drugo pisni jedan i odma bu ti M stigla! Znas kak to ide! Hahaha


E da cure nama ak se ovaj c nekaj desi onda bum zahvalna svojoj pasici jer radi nje opce nisam pratila dane i bila sam umorna za akciju non stop hahah!

----------


## Ives000

> Xavii pa di si ti kaj ima kod tebe? 
> Ja navijam za nju jos prije nego kaj ke uzela one mengo-pokretacke tablete!
> 
> Joj danas sam vas se sjetila jer mi je pesica njusila cice, i nasmijala jer mi je 18dc hahaha. Dobro da nije malo kasniji datum!



Sad sam se opržila kavom jer sam se pukla smijat taman dok sam povukla onak sočan srk vrele kave!!!!! Jagodice zadavit ću te..
sad imam plik na sred jezika! 

Ovo za testić je fakat istina, jesam ga popišala eto menge,  :Laughing:  možda upali Mona..probaj !!!

----------


## MonaLi

Evo cure moje, samo za vas sam napravila test... imam minus tako da vam je bolje da dobijem M odmah, najkasnije sutra... ok??  :Cekam:

----------


## Ives000

> Evo cure moje, samo za vas sam napravila test... imam minus tako da vam je bolje da dobijem M odmah, najkasnije sutra... ok??



Dobar je strah od Nivese hahahaha  :Laughing:  

Ma nek dodje m više ...u to ime  :pivo:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sad je mene strah jer sam ju naterala da pisa! Ak M sutra ne stigne najmanji problem mi je tvoja prijetnja Ives! Hahah
Mona... Sad bar znas da stize obzirom na cice i pristice! Pravi PMS!

Ives, pazi kaj delas s jezikom, trebat ce ti ovaj mjesec  :lool:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives, pazi kaj delas s jezikom, trebat ce ti ovaj mjesec




.... :Rolling Eyes:   Pa da.. tak mi i treba!!!

Šta sam tražila to sam i dobila!!!  :lool:

----------


## Narancica000

Cuuree. Samo da se javim :Bye:  i imam jedno pitanjce  :Smile:  kad je po vama najbolje radit tt? Na koji dpo? Na koji dpo najranije pocne pokazivat liniju? Teoretski znamo, al onak iz iskustva ak koja moze reci... 

P.s ja sam piskala na 29dc minus, iako su mi ciklusi duzi. M me nagovorio.  :Grin:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja imam iskustva samo s minusima a to mozes piskiti kad god ti se hoce!
Mogu ti cure reci svoja iskustva ali to ti je stvarno jako individualno! Nekima se vidlo vec 10dpo a nekima se nije vidlo niti na dan kasnjenja M. Znam da je tesko ali probaj pricekati dan kad bi M stigla pa to jutro iskoristi prvi urin!

Cuuure! Cca 6dpo je prerano za cesto piskanje kao posljedica T jelda?  :lool:

----------


## nivesa

Da jagodice

----------


## Limeta

> Ja imam iskustva samo s minusima a to mozes piskiti kad god ti se hoce!


hhahahahah hvala vam na dozi smijeha jutros!! Ja bih se slozila sa Jagodicom, imam iskustvo samo s minusima i dok ne dobijem plus nisam zadovoljna ni sa jednim testom, ni jedan ne valja!! :lool: 
Nego ti *Narancice* piski!!
*MonaLi* ima li novosti??
Ja sam u mirnoj fazi ciklusa...tako volim ovaj period da mi se ne ide iz njega...znam da slijedi pracenje ovulacije, brojanje dpo...ko zna koliko jos razocarenja...
Nego, kako vi cure uspijevate izignorisati negativne vibracije iz okoline ukoliko ih ima (citaj: mm-ova porodica)...
Strasno me povrijedi kako nemaju razumjevanja i kako su sebicni pojedinci..ono ides na posao, slomis se tokom sedmice, vikend poslovi oko doma, skuhaj, malo prosetaj, odmori, pokusaj ne misliti na cinjenicu da svi oko tebe imaju bebice i ignorisi pitanja i komentare tipa, sta cekate i sl... i onda se nadju tako neke osobe koje su "zanemarene" jer nemaju sta raditi po cio dan pa dignu nos na tebe... znam da nije mjesto za ovu temu, ali morala sam koju napisati..

----------


## MonaLi

Limeta - meni ti je to poznati, samo što mene ne gnjave za bebu (ne puno tj.) ali mene gnjave za brak. Ja se još nisam udala, ja čekam da ostanem trudna. Ionako će biti samo neka večera i nešto sitno. A ne želim se udati prije baš zato, jer bi me onda gnjavili sa nečim za što znam da nemam utjecaja. Ljudi ne razmišljaju kada te gnjave, i ja ih ne sudim toliko, ali bi me strašno smetala ta pitanja. Sad me samo gnjave za svadbu a to mogu podnijeti  :Smile: 

Kaj se tiče moje M, danas sam nešto sitno crveno vidla nakon wc-a, ali kako i vaginalete stavljam neke su čudne boje, ali tableta je bijela, ne bi ostavila crvenkast trag? Valjda... Tako da, cure možda ste uspjele  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

"Crvena boja to je nase vino, i krv prolivena za te domovino..." 
Za Monu!  :lool: 

Mona kod mene ista situacija nismo se zenili. Zarucili se zimus ali nam se ne zuri. Zelimo bebu i skupljamo novce za kolica, pelene, robicu umjesto za salu, rasvjetu i bend. Mene recimo moji mama i tata nista ne pitaju jer nisu takvi da ispituju nego kad saznaju saznaju. A iskreno za druge me bas briga kad znam da smo nas dvoje sretni. Sad me oko Uskrsa frendica pitala dal radimo na bebi pa sam ju pitala jel ne misli da je to malo privatna stvar! Mene recimo nikad nije brinulo kaj drugi misle i ne volim da mi se govori kaj da radim tak da ja se nekak malo gustam kad vidim da se neko drugi meni petlja a ne moze se upetljati dok god ja to ne dopustim! 
Kad vas drugi put pitaju za dijete/ brak vi recite MA DA! Taman posla! I gledajte ih kak su se iznervirali hahaha. 

P.s. Nama sad govore "mi smo mislili da bute nekaj drugo setali a ne pesa!

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodić - hahahhaha hvala na posveti  :Laughing: 

Ja te potpuno razumijem, i ja uvijek svima kažem da "Taman posla", haha i obožavam se igrati s ljudima. toliko su znatiželjni da sam odlučila okrenuti priču  :Smile: 
Nisam više u godinama kada mi se da raditi svadba i to sve (iako mislim da nikad nisam bila taj tip), tako da sada nam se svijet vrti oko bebe i prerasli smo to sve drugo. Mi se čak nismo ni zaručili... jednostavno smo počeli htjeti bebu, i živili skupa... i meni su to najbolje zaruke ikad. A prsten sam si izabrala na drugom kraju svijeta  :Cool:  I znam da me ljudi tračaju, ali i to sam prerasla  :Smile:

----------


## Ninci

Curke, evo mene s reportom! 

bila jucer popodne kod gin, sve je u redu za sada, ali bas skolski!! tako da woohooo!  :Very Happy: 
I tako ce ostati, nis drugo ne dolazi u obzir! samo pozitiva! 

Nego, dal to znaci da se otvara nova tema? ja otvaram ili netko u moje ime? nis ne znam..

 :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Ninci - ajde odlično, sad si mirna  :Smile:  Da da. ti otvaraš novu temu  :Klap:

----------


## Anka91

Ninci super nek tako i ostane. Nista otvaraj novo odbrojavanje ovdje je guzva.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ninci odlicno! Kak se ti osjecas? 

Mona jer krenulo to? Daj tisni malo, ono ko da si na wcu hahaah.

----------


## Ninci

samo da jos provjerim, da ne otvorim krivo - naslov je 04/2016 zar ne, kao mjesec u kojemu je otvoreno? nek mi netko pls potvrdi da trebam napisato 4/2016 pa otvaram novu temu i odgovorim tu s linkom.  :Smile: 

*Jagodice*, nazalos su pocele mucnine, a stvarno sam bila uvjerena da ih necu imati. al, eto, kaj ces. Osim toga, kaj je jedino fakat uzasno, standarno sam nesto umornija, bole me grudi i piskim svakih pol sata, da se sama sebi smijem. Jedino mi nije mucno od "nezdrave" hrane, tako da osim voca kojeg tamanim 2-3 puta dnevno, jedem sendviče, pizzu, wok i takve gluposti, sto mi je dosta cudno jer sam inace imala dosta urednu prehranu, ali mi je sada muka i od pomisli na kuhano povrce, salate i meso. 180° promjene, inace uopce nisam jela voce, sad sam na kili voca dnevno (jabuke, narance, jagode i sve kaj ce dalje dolaziti). tak da izgleda da su do daljnjeg na tapeti voce i krušno-tjesteninasto-rižni proizvodi. jedva cekam da mucnine prođu, pa da opet normalno počnem jesti...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja se onda nadam da bu mene okrenulo na zdravu hranu!
Jel samo mucnine ili povracas?
Ak te kaj tjesi kad ti bude mucno sjeti se kolko zena/cura se nada mucninama! Hahah! I navodno da dumbir pomaze i pojesti nesto ujutro jos prije ustajanja iz kreveta.

A u kojem si tjednu sad jel ti reko ginic kolka je trudnoca?
Samo lijepo polako! Odmaraj malo vise i cuvaj se!

----------


## Ives000

Ninci Čestitam... Tako je,ovako napiši  Odbrojavanje 03/2016 by Ninci

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi , navijam da je to m.... Hvala Bogu dragom!!!!!! 

Nisam vas ni stigla sve popratit, evo mene od gina. Hvala Bogu sve je ok, u nedjelju startam s klomićima!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iveeees! Dok se Ninci snade sa svojim odbrojavanjem i ti bus svoje otvorila!!
Mona vidla krv i onesvjestila se! (zamisli ironije!)

----------


## Ninci

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90014-O...-2016-by-Ninci  :Smile: 

ma ne bunim se ja na mucnine, cak je dr.ica rekla da je to znak zdrave trudnoce. vidis, ja sam misilla da je to jedna od bapskih prica... 
no kako god bilo, ja happy  :Smile: 

danas je 6+5, prema uzv 6+3, što mi točno paše i s ovulacijom i s implantacijom, tako da sve stima. Na srecu sam samo nekoliko puta povracala, vecinom su mucnine, isti osjecaj kao mucnine u voznji. đumbir blendam s narančom i jabukom ujutro, a paše mi i čaj od mente, mada sam nešto načula da nije najbolji u T, iako mi je dr. jucer rekla da sve biljne čajeve smijem umjereno piti?? a ja čitala da se pola njih ne smije. ima netko info?
 :Very Happy: 
i niš, ajmo se seliti na novo odbrojavanje i da nam donese puno (II)

----------


## jellykises

> Tanita Mami i Ives slike su vam u inboxu


Cao curke,nova sam ☺ Pre svega zelim da cestitam svima sa plusicima ❤.Imam problem,trebam vasu pomoc,ali nisam sigurna da je tema odgovarajuca☺

----------


## tocekica

> Cao curke,nova sam ☺ Pre svega zelim da cestitam svima sa plusicima ❤.Imam problem,trebam vasu pomoc,ali nisam sigurna da je tema odgovarajuca☺


*jellykises* ako planiraš T i radite aktivno na tome, pridruži nam se na temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90489-O...e-sutra/page30. Tu prijavljujemo prvi dan ciklusa i dajemo si podršku.

----------

